# How to sit next to a pretty chick in college...?



## whyamisoawkward (Feb 22, 2013)

There is a very cute blonde girl that sits on the other side of the room in my class. This girl is a freaking goddess. She's absolutely perfect. And I am absolutely terrified of approaching her. She's caught me stealing a glance at her a few times, so now I'm DEFINITELY even more scared to talk to her.

How can I talk to her? Would it be too obvious if I sat next to her? If I get to school early would it be okay if I sat by the seat where she normally sits? What if I walk into class and she's already there, could I sit by her?

I want to die just thinking about sitting by her yet I want to so bad. Help?


----------



## Jelly Belly (Feb 10, 2013)

You could start sitting on that side of the room, but not in the seat directly next to hers. Change seats every time and then eventually sit right next to her. Maybe that would help you feel more comfortable. She probably wouldn't think anything of it. I wouldn't recommend getting there early and waiting for her. That might be obvious.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Sit by her. There's nothing to lose. Don't let this chance go away, otherwise if you don't make a move, you'll go into the future thinking "what if" or "i should have done that." xP

It wouldn't be werid to sit next to her. Maybe talk to her a little like about the homework or school work or about what classes she is taking or something 

good luck : D


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Permanent Pajamas (Feb 20, 2013)

Pull out chair.

Sit down.


----------



## whyamisoawkward (Feb 22, 2013)

Ugh you guys make it sound so easy...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

You're over-thinking the whole seating arrangement thing. If you want to sit next to her, just sit next to her. 

I'd suggest you say 'hi' immediately after sitting down. Ever heard of the three-second rule? No fear 

- make like you've known her for years
- talk to her like she's your best friend
- playful sarcasm = a good way of flirting

Oh, and take her off that pedestal you have her on. She's a human being with flaws and insecurities just like the rest of us.

Good luck.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

next time just be early and sit next to her seat


----------



## roblox (Jan 22, 2013)

Jelly Belly said:


> You could start sitting on that side of the room, but not in the seat directly next to hers. Change seats every time and then eventually sit right next to her. Maybe that would help you feel more comfortable. She probably wouldn't think anything of it. I wouldn't recommend getting there early and waiting for her. That might be obvious.


This is classic, lol. Every time she turns around you're sitting closer to her until you're right beside her.


----------



## whyamisoawkward (Feb 22, 2013)

Jelly Belly said:


> You could start sitting on that side of the room, but not in the seat directly next to hers. Change seats every time and then eventually sit right next to her. Maybe that would help you feel more comfortable. She probably wouldn't think anything of it. I wouldn't recommend getting there early and waiting for her. That might be obvious.


I don't know that might kind of seem obvious too...?


----------



## whyamisoawkward (Feb 22, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> You're over-thinking the whole seating arrangement thing. If you want to sit next to her, just sit next to her.
> 
> I'd suggest you say 'hi' immediately after sitting down. Ever heard of the three-second rule? No fear
> 
> ...


What's the three second rule? I don't know maybe I'm overthinking it I just can't fathom even being within five feet of her... ugh


----------



## whyamisoawkward (Feb 22, 2013)

thisismeyo said:


> Sit by her. There's nothing to lose. Don't let this chance go away, otherwise if you don't make a move, you'll go into the future thinking "what if" or "i should have done that." xP
> 
> It wouldn't be werid to sit next to her. Maybe talk to her a little like about the homework or school work or about what classes she is taking or something
> 
> good luck : D


Yeah but what if she has a boyfriend? What if she remembers me checking her five million times in the previous classes? What if she is rude to me or embarrasses me? What if I go into class and I sit down by her and then some guy says "Hey that's my seat...?" What if she gets up and sits somewhere else because I sit by her? She's preppy too and I have piercings and tattoos I'm sure I'm not even her type...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

whyamisoawkward said:


> What's the three second rule?


Put it this way.

Sitting down next to her, staying silent, nervously twitching and sweating, then letting out a sheepish "hello" a half an hour later = *FAIL*

Sitting down next to her, saying 'hi', talking with her, flirting with her as soon as you're with her = *WIN* (even if it doesn't turn out the way you want it to)



As for this "not being able to fathom even being within five feet of her" -- WHAT? Sounds to me like you need some practice talking to girls (either that, or a hard hit in the head). You are better than that.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

what if you are past the first day of the semester? wouldn't it be strange to sit next to her then? I want to sit next to a pretty girl too but I'm not sure if she would find it creepy.


----------



## whyamisoawkward (Feb 22, 2013)

SilentLuke said:


> what if you are past the first day of the semester? wouldn't it be strange to sit next to her then? I want to sit next to a pretty girl too but I'm not sure if she would find it creepy.


It's WAY past the first day of the semester.


----------



## whyamisoawkward (Feb 22, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> Put it this way.
> 
> Sitting down next to her, staying silent, nervously twitching and sweating, then letting out a sheepish "hello" a half an hour later = *FAIL*
> 
> ...


Ugh... nevermind I guess I'm just going to be a chicken and never talk to her I give up


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

whyamisoawkward said:


> Ugh... nevermind I guess I'm just going to be a chicken and never talk to her I give up


Practice, man.

Go out and talk to girls.

Do it with no other goal in mind other than to talk to them. Say hi, ask them the time, talk about the weather, ask for directions... Talk to every girl you see, about anything... Like anything you can practice, this too can get easier.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

9mm said:


>


lol, yep, if u want to make a move, sit by her right now and try to initiate a conversation  if not, this semester will pass without any improvement


----------



## whyamisoawkward (Feb 22, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> Practice, man.
> 
> Go out and talk to girls.
> 
> Do it with no other goal in mind other than to talk to them. Say hi, ask them the time, talk about the weather, ask for directions... Talk to every girl you see, about anything... Like anything you can practice, this too can get easier.


I have no problem talking to a girl I'm not attracted to, but when I like them like I do this girl everything changes so there's no point in trying to practice with girls I don't like?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Step it up and talk to girls you find attractive 

Even this girl -- what's the worst that can possibly happen if you sit down next to her and talk to her?


----------



## whyamisoawkward (Feb 22, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> Step it up and talk to girls you find attractive
> 
> Even this girl -- what's the worst that can possibly happen if you sit down next to her and talk to her?


I'm just going to chicken out and never talk to her I guess I don't know why I even posted this I'm sorry... thanks for trying to help though...


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

the best thing to do is walk up and sit right next to her.... if shes seen u looking at her and u do this than she will know that u think shes attractive... and u want her to know that... what u dont want her to know is that u have a crush on her


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

9mm said:


>


I actually sat close to this one girl once, and she was super extroverted, so she litterally talks to everybody. I ended up have a random 10 minute conversation with her, although I felt kind of awkward....


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

9mm said:


>


Lol, I did this. I choose a seat next to the hot girl in my class and sat next to her but didn't make anything but the most minimal conversation all semester. :no


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

LOL sounds easier said than done but sit next to her! Chances are she won't come approaching you so you've gotta make your move.

Maybe ask if she's got an extra pen or something you can borrow and start off talking about homework / lecture material. See how it strings off from there


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

When I ever sit next to a pretty girl, i get super self conscious of my every little move.


----------



## whyamisoawkward (Feb 22, 2013)

Okay you're right... I'm going to try Tuesday!


----------



## ApproachHerFam (Feb 9, 2018)

Dude, we've been waiting to hear from you for 5 years. How did it go?


----------

